# New Dorico Elements user



## mekosmowski (Dec 28, 2021)

I bought Dorico Elements with some holiday cash. No, not the holiday upgrade, yes an upgrade from SE, so the usual discount. Now I'm waiting on VSL SE1 via dongle post from another user here to enjoy expression maps. Are there any must do things for a new user to learn / try?


----------



## andyhy (Dec 28, 2021)

The first thing I did was work through the Dorico First Steps guide which helps you practice the basics. This and many other training pdf files and videos are available on the Dorico website. While you're waiting for that VSL dongle you could use the built-in orchestral library. I have attached the first steps guide. The manual is a bit heavy going for a newcomer so I tended to view the many training videos and google hangouts live streams which again are available from the Dorico website.


----------

